# Transalp - Albrecht Route



## timewalker85 (8. August 2006)

Hi,

wollen demnächst die Transalp Route von Andreas Albrecht fahren, die er u.a. auf seiner Homepage und in seinem Buch (http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/383...=sr_1_1/302-3876582-3109627?ie=UTF8&s=gateway)
beschreibt.
Grobe Route ist: Garmisch, Grosio, Gavia, Gardasee

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit der Route (Andreas ist ja auch selbst hier im Forum)? Vor allem die Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten ab der Schweiz machen uns momentan etwas Probleme, da wir die Tagesetappen noch weiter aufteilen wollen und dann irgendwo zwischendrin übernachten möchten. Wo gibt es was und ist eine Reservierung nötig bzw. empfehlenswert?

Anregungen allgemeiner Art und vor allem wissenswertes zu Unterkünften bitte hier posten, danke.


----------



## timewalker85 (8. August 2006)

Anvisierte Übernachtungsorte sind bisher:

Landeck
Bodenalpe
S-Charl
Lago di Fraele
Fumero
Ponte di Legno
Dimaro
Stenico

Vor allem Fumero erscheint problematisch, gibts da überhaupt was?  
Bei S-Charl wurde mir schon sehr weitergeholfen, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaot (9. August 2006)

Hallo Timewalker,

wir (8 Personen) sind heuer die Albrechtroute mit einigen Modifikationen an der Strecke gefahren. Unsere Erlebnisse kannst du in den beiden  Tourbericht hier nachlesen
http://www.mtbtouren.de/transalp/html/tourbericht.html


Der Routenverlauf kannst du hier sehen
http://www.mtbtouren.de/transalp/html/transalp_2006.html


zu den Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten:

*absolut nicht zu empfehlen ist das Albergo in Precasaglio*. 

Unsere Erlebnisse dort erinnern eher an eine Räuberhöhle. Für mehr Infos zu den damaligen Vorfällen im besagten Albergo kannst du  im oben erwähnten Bericht ab Etappe 5  bzw. am Anfang von Etappe 6 (Frühstück!) nachlesen.

Ich geb dir nur den Tip: Übernachte in Ponte di Legno und nicht in Precasaglio.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## timewalker85 (9. August 2006)

Hmm, das hört sich in der Tat etwas dubios an. Wir machen dann wohl auf jeden Fall Halt in Ponte di Legno. Danke


----------



## Tomz (9. August 2006)

Hi hab grad keine Karte da aber ich bin erst Im Juli Teile der Albrech Route gefahren. In Fumero gibts glaub nicht das ist ein ganz kleines Kaff. Wenn noch etwas Saft in den Beinen hast dann macht noch ein paar Höhenmeter und übernachtet im La Baita. Dsa ist Super gemütlich und Alessandro ist super nett und kocht gut. Im August solltet Ihr aber sicherheitshalber vorher anrufen.


----------



## transalbi (9. August 2006)

Tja, das Albergo Frigidolfo in Precasaglio hat schon einen sehr spröden Charme.
Wenn ihr nicht über den Montozzo wollt, sondern über den Tonale-Pass gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit.
La Roccia www.hotellaroccia.net  - Via Case Sparse 1 -  25056 PASSO TONALE - PONTE DI LEGNO  Tel. +39 0364.91278 
liegt auf ca. 1650 m, sollte also kein Problem sein, dort noch hin zu kommen.
Ansonsten könnt ihr noch an den beiden Rifugios am Gavia-Pass nächtigen:
Rif. Berni	 0039-0342-945589
Gavia-Pass 0039/0364/91809(Rif. Bonetta: 1. Juli bis 1. Oktober)  www.passogavia.it

Gruß

Andreas


----------



## rasinini (10. August 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wir machen dann wohl auf jeden Fall Halt in Ponte di Legno...


Aber nicht gleich vom Wirt des Albergo Cervo "einfangen" lassen. Das ist zwar keine Räuberhöhle, aber dort gibt es nach glaubhaften Berichten auch noch besseres.

Gruß
rasinini


----------



## timewalker85 (10. August 2006)

Sehr gut, langsam aber sicher löst sich das Problem mit den Unterkünften. Großes Lob an euch alle! Habe allerdings noch nichts reserviert, da wir im Moment darüber nachdenken den Cross um 3-5 Tage zu verschieben.
Das Wetter ist aktuell ja nicht wirklich toll, habe irgendwas von 2200m Schneefallgrenze gelesen. Wenn man mal bedenkt, wie hoch z.B. der Gavia Pass liegt, wird das vermutlich ne saukalte Angelegenheit(allerdings sind wir das auch nicht anders gewohnt, letztes Jahr Schweden war im August lange Zeit auch wie hier im Oktober).

@Transalbi: Beim Montozzo sind wir noch unschlüssig, werden wir wohl vor Ort je nach Fitness entscheiden (also eher nicht, wie ich vermute  ). Wie würdest du die Route über den Montozzo charakterisieren? Vor allem fahrtechnisch gesehen?


----------



## Elmar Neßler (10. August 2006)

montozzo: relativ grobe schotterpiste rauf, bis zur bozzihütte mit kraft und motivation schon fahrbar (nicht übermässig steil, aber eben doch etwas kräftezehrender untergrund), bis zur scharte dann vielfach schieben, aber sind ja nur etwa 200 hm. abfahrt ein supertrail, spitzkehren am hang zum lago palu wird der normalsterbliche biker vermutlich schieben, ggf. auch andere kurze passagen. aber ein klasse trail und top panorama.

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## jochend (10. August 2006)

Wir waren vor 2 Wochen in der Pension Frigidolfo - ich kann die Negativ-Berichte nicht so bestätigen:

Nachdem uns zunächst (wir waren zu zweit) ein Minizimmer angeboten wurde, haben wir ohne Diskussion doch ein grosses 4-Bett-Zimmer bekommen. Mit Halbpension und vielen Getränken haben wir pro Person 50,- EUR bezahlt.

Das Abendessen war lecker und sehr reichlich (und wir sind grosse Esser), die Bedienung nett und das Frühstück halt typisch italienisch (aber 4 Semmeln für jeden) und Kaffee satt. Die recht rustikale Wirtin hat uns sehr nett permanent über die Wettervorhersage des nächsten Tages informiert (war total bescheiden).

Ich würde da jederzeit wieder übernachten, da man sich im Vgl. zu Pte. di Legno ca. 150 Hm spart, wenn man über die Montozza-Scharte fährt.


----------



## transalbi (10. August 2006)

timewalker85 schrieb:
			
		

> @Transalbi: Beim Montozzo sind wir noch unschlüssig, werden wir wohl vor Ort je nach Fitness entscheiden (also eher nicht, wie ich vermute  ). Wie würdest du die Route über den Montozzo charakterisieren? Vor allem fahrtechnisch gesehen?



Wenn das Wetter gut ist und die Motivation noch nicht im Eimer, solltet ihr auf jeden Fall drüber. Elmar hat zur Charakteristik ja schon alles gesagt.
Nebenbei - das Titelbild vom "Transalp Roadbook1" stammt vom Trail runter zum Lago Palu.

Gruß

Albi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (10. August 2006)

montozzo ist genial und gut machbar, zum technisch sehr schwierigen unteren teil hat marco toniolo eine alternative in einer der letzten bikes beschrieben, hört sich ganz sinnvoll an (in der hüttentour-serie) er fährt den WW 111 in die andere Richtung (= nach rechts - habe beim weiteren nachlesen auf der albrecht-seite gesehen, dass diese variante dort auch beschrieben ist!) bei der Gabelung und dann nicht über die Staumauer, sondern noch ein Stück auf dem Trail oberhalb der Straße, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe.
lago di fraele hört sich gut an - ist aber super hässlich! da würde ich nicht unbedingt übernachten. 


wir sind dieses jahr dann weiter nach bormio abgefahren und die 450 Hm nach S. Caterina hoch. dann am nächsten Tag Gavia und Montozzo (ca. 200 Hm gesamt, aber sehr gut fahrbar, da der Gavia sich wirklich angenehm hochdüsen lässt)
In S. Caterina waren wir vom Hotel und besonders vom Essen total begeistert: hotel s. matteo http://www.hotelsmatteo.com/index.php?lingua=ita (ist aber leider nicht auf eurer Route, wollte hier nur mal den Hotel-Tipp loswerden.


----------



## _bergpeter_ (14. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> montozzo ist genial und gut machbar, zum technisch sehr schwierigen unteren teil hat marco toniolo eine alternative in einer der letzten bikes beschrieben, hört sich ganz sinnvoll an (in der hüttentour-serie) er fährt den WW 111 in die andere Richtung (= nach rechts - habe beim weiteren nachlesen auf der albrecht-seite gesehen, dass diese variante dort auch beschrieben ist!) ....


ich bin die albrecht route anfang august 2006 gefahren, der montozzo war für mich das absolute highlight der tour! der weiterweg nach dem Wegweiser 111 nach rechts ist aber nachwievor ein anspruchsvoller aber lohnender singletrail!

hab unsere tour auf der GPS Downloadplattform www.tourfinder.net samt Beschreibung, Bildern und GPS Daten reingestellt:
http://www.mtb.tourfinder.net/tour/show/663/index.html

Da sind auch ca 10 bilder vom montozzo dabei, da kann man sich ein bischen eine vorstellung machen, wies dort ausschaut

lg peter


----------



## timewalker85 (14. August 2006)

_bergpeter_ schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin die albrecht route anfang august 2006 gefahren, der montozzo war für mich das absolute highlight der tour! der weiterweg nach dem Wegweiser 111 nach rechts ist aber nachwievor ein anspruchsvoller aber lohnender singletrail!
> 
> hab unsere tour auf der GPS Downloadplattform www.tourfinder.net samt Beschreibung, Bildern und GPS Daten reingestellt:
> http://www.mtb.tourfinder.net/tour/show/663/index.html
> ...



Super, dankeschön! Wir brechen morgen auf, fahren mit dem Zug nach Regensburg(übernachten da in der Wohnung von nem Mitfahrer) und fahren dann am Mittwoch um 4(nachts) nach Garmisch und um 8 bis 9 da los.
Wird bestimmt lustig, Daumen drücken fürs Wetter 

Ciao und danke für die Hilfe an alle!


----------



## supasini (15. August 2006)

_bergpeter_ schrieb:
			
		

> hab unsere tour auf der GPS Downloadplattform www.tourfinder.net samt Beschreibung, Bildern und GPS Daten reingestellt:
> http://www.mtb.tourfinder.net/tour/show/663/index.html
> 
> Da sind auch ca 10 bilder vom montozzo dabei, da kann man sich ein bischen eine vorstellung machen, wies dort ausschaut
> ...



hi bergpeter,
Ich habe ein technisches Problem: ich kann die GPS-Tracks im Fugawi-Format nicht in Fugawi öffnen (Fehlermeldung: integer overflow) - ich wollte gerne deine Daten mal mit unserer Strecke vergleichen. (unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/gps.zip kannst du unsere Daten als Fugawi-Paket runterladen) lg, martin


----------



## Deleted22090 (15. August 2006)

chaot schrieb:
			
		

> *absolut nicht zu empfehlen ist das Albergo in Precasaglio*.


Na so schlimm hat es uns Gott sei Dank nicht getroffen wie in deinem Bericht. Bin gerade von der Tour zurück. Auf eine Bestätungung unserer Reservierungsanfrage haben wir bis zum Letzten Tag vergeblich gehofft, aber der Chef vom  "Hotel Sassella" in Grosio organisierte das dann telefonisch für uns. Dafür haben wir uns wiederum im Sassella nicht wohl gefühlt. Die Bedienung ging uns echt auf den Sack!

Alles Gute ist selten beieinander.

Gruß Hatti (Trailschieber ) und Danke Transalbi - Die Beschreibungen waren echt ok.


----------



## _bergpeter_ (16. August 2006)

supasini schrieb:
			
		

> hi bergpeter,
> Ich habe ein technisches Problem: ich kann die GPS-Tracks im Fugawi-Format nicht in Fugawi öffnen (Fehlermeldung: integer overflow) - ich wollte gerne deine Daten mal mit unserer Strecke vergleichen. (unter http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/gps.zip kannst du unsere Daten als Fugawi-Paket runterladen) lg, martin


ich kann dir zu Fugawi gar nix sagen, weil ich touratech verwende.
versuch mal, so wie ich empfohlen habe, die tourendaten als g7towin datei runterzuladen. mit dem gratisprogramm g7towin ist es dann möglich auf dein garmin zu laden, und von dort kannst du es wahrscheinlich mit fugawi importieren.
ist zwar a bisserl umständlich müsste aber funktionieren.
lg peter



			
				hatti schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür haben wir uns wiederum im Sassella nicht wohl gefühlt. Die Bedienung ging uns echt auf den Sack!


im sasella waren wir wiederum rundum zufrieden! allen recht getan, ist scheinbar eine kunst die niemand kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakespeare (18. August 2006)

Albrecht Route kann ich wirklich empfehlen. Roadbook ist sozusagen lückenlos verständlich.

Wir haben in Ponte di Legno übernachtet. Da wir uns nach einigen Tagen Schweiss und Anstrengung was gönnen wollten, sind wir im Mirella (4 Stern) abgestiegen. Der Jacuzzi und der Pool, sowie Frühstück, Bedienung und Wäscheservice sind den kleinen Aufpreis wert! Allerdings würde ich auswärts essen. Zu empfehlen ist das erste Restaurant linkerhand, wenn man von Vezza/Temu das Tal hoch zu Ponte/Prescaglio fährt. Wirklich: so gute Pasta hatte ich noch nie! Da steigen auch viele Einheimische ab.

Falls ihr noch Fragen zu der Route habt am besten in unseren Bericht schauen. Oder mich fragen.

Live fast, ride hard, get dirty.


----------



## koenig_hirsch (18. August 2006)

_bergpeter_ schrieb:
			
		

> im sasella waren wir wiederum rundum zufrieden! allen recht getan, ist scheinbar eine kunst die niemand kann



dito! die zuvorkommenheit der leute (chef + der ganze rest) war überwältigend. kleine episode am rande: wir kamen vollkommen verdreckt vom passo verva runtergerollt, el jefe fährt mit uns im fahrstuhl rauf zum zimmer - was wir alle schon recht sportlich fanden, da wir alle nach der tour etwas 'body odor' angesetzt hatten - und fragte dann ganz freundlich, ob wir nicht den wäscheservice in anspruch nehmen möchten  essen war auch extrem lecker. offenbar bin ich aber auch einer von der sorte, der ganz gerne alle paar minuten gefragt wird, ob alles in ordnung ist 

ich sach nur "biker sind unsere freunde"


----------



## Jaymoss6 (12. Januar 2008)

Hi,
Wir wollen bei unserer Trans Alp in Madonna di Campiglio übernachten!
Welches Hotel oder Pension empfehlt ihr uns?

Sascha

 P.S. Hotel Arnica hat uns abgesagt! Da geht eine Übernachtung nicht!!


----------



## chaot (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Wir waren 2006 im Hotel Europa.
Liegt an der Hauptstraße, rechter Hand.
Relativ kurz nach den ersten Häusern von Madonna.

Sehr zu empfehlen. Super Abendessen und am nächsten Morgen haben die uns zusätzlich zum Frühstück auch noch Käsesemmeln zum mitnehmen gemacht. Kostenlos!

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Carsten (13. Januar 2008)

übrigens gibt es die Albrecht Route jetzt auch als Film auf DVD


----------



## ]:-> (13. Januar 2008)

HI,
habe jetzt den Fred noch nicht gelesen ... aber ein Übernachtungstipp wenn man es ein wenig urig und super gemütlich mag ist oben am Gaviapass auf über 2600m in dem kleinen Refugio wo die Rennradler die ganzen Souvenirs kaufen. Übernachtung is zudem günstig, essen nicht günstig aber mit hausgemachten pasta war's absolut top! Und dann den Tag mit einem Glas Rotwein am Kaminfeuer ausklingen lassen ist überragend ... mit super Blicken ins Gebrige. 
WIr sind dort geblieben weil es nahezu unmöglich war da in Ponte di Legno im Voraus was zu bekommen, dabei ist aber auch praktisch dass man am nächsten Morgen nicht erst wieder ein Stück zurückkurbeln muss um richtung Montozzo zu kommen.

schönen Sonntag
p.s. in meinem alten album sind noch ein paar bilder der tour


----------



## biketoddi (13. Januar 2008)

Hi,
das Refugio hört sich auch gut an!
Hotel Europa auch! Wir sind ja früh dran mit dem Planen, so denken wir
dort auch noch was gutes zu bekommen!
Danke erstmal, das hilft uns schon sehr weiter...

Gruß Torsten(und Sascha)


----------



## chaot (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

der Tip von J.  (Übernachtung am Gavia-Pass ist Gold wert!!!

Wir haben damals den Fehler gamacht und sind abgefahren und haben uns in der Gastwirtschaft in Presacaglio eingemietet, die Transalbi empfohlen hat.

Ich kann hier in aller Öffentlichkeit meine Meinung zu diesem Gasthof leider nicht so schreiben, wie ich gern wollte. Aber ich kann nur sagen, es war eine Kata...
In unseren damaligen Tourbericht kann man (stark abgemilderte) Einzelheiten nachlesen

Leider gibt es in Ponte di Legno nicht all zuviel Auswahl an günstigen Hotels.
Deswegen, lieber am Gavia übernachten

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Scalpel3000 (13. Januar 2008)

Ich würde die Route über Bormio, Le Prese, Fumero und dann in "La Baita" übernachten...

http://www.rezzalovacanze.com/

Essen und Service "TOP" besser geht es soweit oben nicht...!

Am nächsten Tag dann entspannt von "La-Baita" bis zur Gaviapass-Strasse..am Pass kurzer Stopp..dann wenn nötig Montozzo Scharte und weiter bis Grosio. Ohne Montozzo bis Madonna.

""Vorsicht"" wenn möglich nicht auf der Bozzi-Hütte übernachten sehr, sehr "Rustikal" wirklich nicht jedermanns Geschmack...denn Dusche...was ist das ..?? warmes Wasser..was ist das denn für'n LUXUS..!

Also wenn es eben möglich (außer wenn das Wetter es nicht mehr zulässt) ist runter fahren ins Tal.


----------



## Fubbes (13. Januar 2008)

Scalpel3000 schrieb:


> ... bis zur Gaviapass-Strasse..am Pass kurzer Stopp..dann wenn nötig Montozzo Scharte und weiter bis Grosio.


Du meinst vermutlich Peijo.
Von der Baita über Montozzo bis Pejo ist eine empfehelnswerte Tagesetappe.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (13. Januar 2008)

Wenn Ihr eine Super Unterkunft in Ponte di Legno sucht

hier findet Ihr was


die Übernachtung liegt etwas auserhalb von Ponte di Legno ca 1 km die Adresse:

AZIENDA AGRITURISTICA BELOTTI ANGELO
Via Cesare Battisti, 11
25050 VILLA DALEGNO DI TEMU' (BS)
Tel/Fax +39 0364 91850
e-mail: [email protected]
http://www.agriturismobelotti.it/agriturismo_de.htm


----------



## powderJO (14. Januar 2008)

sowas verrät man nicht lieber schwabe. aber mal im ernst - es ist wirklich die einzig empfehlenswerte unterkunft in ponte di legno.


----------



## Klein123 (15. Januar 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen. Wir haben dort auch übernachtet. Für mich war das auch nichts anderes als eine Räuberhöhle.....war echt schlimm. 




rasinini schrieb:


> Aber nicht gleich vom Wirt des Albergo Cervo "einfangen" lassen. Das ist zwar keine Räuberhöhle, aber dort gibt es nach glaubhaften Berichten auch noch besseres.
> 
> Gruß
> rasinini


----------



## peter muc (15. Januar 2008)

Jaymoss6 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wir wollen bei unserer Trans Alp in Madonna di Campiglio übernachten!
> Welches Hotel oder Pension empfehlt ihr uns?



servus,

also auch wenn ich grundsätzlich ebenfalls meine übernachtungen vorher buche ... wegen madonna di campiglio brauchst du dir keine sorgen zu machen, da gibt es hotels / pensionen etc haufenweise. 
wir hatten dort letztes jahr zwar auch eine unterkunft vorher gebucht (die bilder im internet waren nett ...), hatten vor ort aber die quall der wahl und haben uns doch noch für ein hotel entscheiden, das günstiger, besser und zentraler lag ! 
also nach madonna würde ich einfach hinradeln und mir eine nette unterkunft abends aussuchen !

gruß, peter


----------



## chaot (15. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Bzgl. der Empfehlung der Agrturismo Belotti:

Wenn ihr der Meinung seit, das die zu empfehlen wäre, würde ich diese Adresse auf meiner Website als Tipp mit aufnehmen. 
Das setzt allerdings voraus, das Signore Belotti auch "tageweise" vermietet.
Das kann man aus der Internet-Beschreibung nicht herauslesen.
Die macht eher den Anschein, dass man Wochenurlauber sucht.

Kann mir von euch noch jemand bestätigen, das man da problemlos tageweise unterkommen kann?


Grüße

Manfred


----------

